# Red sauce question



## Notsob17 (Jan 28, 2019)

I am working on making my own red sauce. I have started with 1 1/2 cups ketchup, 1/2 cup white vinegar, 1/2 cup acv, brown sugar, spices. I heated up until it simmered and took it off. All i taste is ketchup on the front end and tartness of vinegar on the back. I tried adding more sugar but still over whelming ketchup. It seems like this is always the issue when i try making my own red sauce. Am i missing something? Is there something that can be added that would help?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 28, 2019)

Notsob17 said:


> I am working on making my own red sauce. I have started with 1 1/2 cups ketchup, 1/2 cup white vinegar, 1/2 cup acv, brown sugar, spices. I heated up until it simmered and took it off. All i taste is ketchup on the front end and tartness of vinegar on the back. I tried adding more sugar but still over whelming ketchup. It seems like this is always the issue when i try making my own red sauce. Am i missing something? Is there something that can be added that would help?



I don't think I would have used both white vinegar and ACV.  One or the other, but not both.
You could try some Worcestershire sauce and molasses.
Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jan 28, 2019)

I use tomato paste for the base. 
-Basically, about 1/2 to 2/3 of one of those small cans of tomato paste. 
-about a cup or more of water
-start with 1/3 cup of dark brown sugar
-start with 1/3 cup of apple cider vinegar
-tablespoon of garlic and onion powder
-pinch of chili powder and cumin powder 

Get that to a simmer and then adjust your sugar and vinegar to your liking. You can add some white sugar or honey as well. A squirt of mustard is nice too. Simmer slowly for about 20-30mins. You may need to add water depending on how much is simmered out during the cooking phase. 

I never use ketchup. I can't seem to get it to not taste like ketchup no matter what I do. Also, you can use tomato sauce instead of paste, just don't add the water. I get complements on my sauce and it is easy. I have added a splash of coffee sometimes. I would avoid white vinegar altogether.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 29, 2019)

Not all BBQ sauce's have to be red to be great, try a balsamic vinegar BBQ sauce for some thing different ,there are several out there


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 29, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Not all BBQ sauce's have to be red to be great, try a balsamic vinegar BBQ sauce for some thing different ,there are several out there



That is so true.

I've used Litehouse Balsamic Vinaigrette on whole yardbirds.  
Rub a little under and over the skin before popping in the smoker.  
Then a light brushing when IT reaches 135*-140*
Good stuff.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 29, 2019)

There are tons of BBQ recipes out there and here in the forum, not to mention Jeff's recipe. I would recommend starting with one that is "tried and true" then tweak it to your liking. This would get you to the end faster than starting from scratch and you can still call it your own.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 29, 2019)

This is a conglomeration of SMF member's recipes for just about everything.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smf-recipe-collection-update-for-june.245228/
And there are more sauce recipes of every type then you can shake a basting mop at.


----------



## phatbac (Jan 29, 2019)

back off the ketchup and add paprika for color. you can spice it up with spicy paprika or sweeten with sweet paprika.

here is my candy apple red sauce

1/4 stick margarine or butter
1 cup ketchup
1/4 cup AC vinegar
3/4 cup turbinado sugar (sugar in the raw)
1 Tbsp salt
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp garlic
3 Tbsp paprika (mild)

mix ingredients in a small pot.
bring to low boil and simmer for 20 minutes. let sit in the fridge after cooling for a couple of hours.

can substitute brown sugar for raw sugar but will burn much easier.
can spice it up with cayenne pepper and hot paprika.
can add apple flavor with a 1/4 c of apple juice

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

